# Strange noise at speed



## Pokes277 (Aug 26, 2014)

I am hoping it is nothing major, but the noise doesn't sound normal. When driving at around 1900 rpm I am getting a strange low level buzzing/vibration sound. It is deep in tone, and as soon as I put a little pedal in it and bring the rpms up to 2000 it goes away. It also goes away when the rpms drop below that 1800-1900 range. It also occurs at any speed. I am not noticing any performance issues. Car seems to run fine with the noise so I am a bit confused as to what it could be.

2013 Altima 2.5 S


----------



## Sandman83 (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm having the exact same issue. If you get any resolution on this issue let me know. I'm stationed here in Germany and my altima is under warranty but no where to take it to get it looked at.


----------



## Horkyjosh989 (Mar 10, 2015)

It most likely the alternator. There is a TSB on that issue. Get it replaced for free.


----------

